# Li-ion 18650 Icr 2000mah Battery 3.7v



## VapeKing (1/12/13)

All you mech guys. We have stock of the ICR 2000Mah battery at a great price!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-batteries/li-ion-18650-icr-2000mah-battery-3-7v.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

